# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Venta de granos y menestras

## granos

Vendo frijol bayo, panamito, castilla o moquegua, chocho o tarwi. Cereales como trigo chico entero y sin cáscara.  www.granosymenestras.comTemas similares: Artículo: Exportaciones de menestras llegaron a US$ 52.3 millones en el 2010 Proponen estrategias para incrementar las exportaciones de menestras clasificadora de menestras informacion sobre venta y manejo agronomico de menestras Granos y menestras

----------


## Eduardo Guinea Loyer

necesito quinua orgánica y convencional en sacos de 50 kilos, precio FOB o C&F Le Havre Francia

----------


## kary

Buen día:
tengo quinua convencional, aunque la producción fue en 80% ecológica, pero aun no se cuenta con certificación orgánica. 
Me interesaría saber que cantidad requiere. 
saludos. 
Mi correo es:  ing.krojas@gmail.com karina.rojas24@skype.com 
Lima- Perú

----------


## Eduardo Guinea Loyer

Buenos días Ing. Rojas, por el momento necesito un contenedor de 20´con quinua convencional en sacos de 50 kilos. Favor si le fuera posible cotizar C&F puerto de Le Havre Francia le estaré agradecido o en su defecto precio FOB Callao. Gracias
P :Big Grin: : conoce quien pueda tener disponibilidad de quinua orgánica? 
Eduardo Guinea L.

----------


## Corpotation Noubi Sac

SOMOS UNA EMPRESA PERUANA  
venta Maca, Quinua, Kiwicha, cañihua, uchuva, aguaymanto, Maíz, paccho o maíz chulpi ,Sorgo, Fríjol Peruano, Garbanzo, Trigo, cebada, mani, Poroto Mung, Frijol castilla, pallar, carapulcra, papaseca molida, haba, lenteja serrana arveja, tarwi o chocho tauri tarhui, bayo, panamito, zarandaja chileno o bocona, Maiz Mote, Mote de maiz, trigo mote, shambar, arroz de cebada, moron, caraota, aji paprika, Tara, Spiny Holdback, Taya, Dividivi de los Andes, Entre Otros     
buy and sell Quinoa, Amaranth, cañihua, Maize, corn, Sorghum, Beans Peruvian, Chickpea, canary beans, Wheat Grain Buckwheat,barley, mani, Mung bean, Cowpea, Lima bean, habas, lentil, pea, tarwi cunt tauri tarhui, papaseca,carapulcra,bayo bean, panamito bean, bean trifles Chilean or bocona, Maiz Mote mote corn, mote wheat, shambar wheat, barley rice moron, paprika pepper, Tare Spiny Holdback Taya Dividivi de los Andes, others      
Corporación Noubi Sac     http://noubisac.com https://www.facebook.com/noubisac.corporation https://twitter.com/#!/NOUBISAC http://noubisac.com/Products.pdf    
LORENZO NOLASCO CHUQUIRUNA    
E-mail:lorenzonolasco@noubisac.com  
skype: lorenzonolasco  
Phone +51- 949 929 840  
 +51- 948 019 161   
+51- 976 304 562    
RPM *179840    
Ciudad: Trujillo Perú

----------


## Pronates Trading

Buenas tardes estimados companeros del foro les mando un afectuoso saludo desde el estado de sonora, Mexico, y les comento que tenemos frijol canario o peruano para exportacion, de excelente calidad, cribado, pulido y empacado en saco blanco de 50 kg. Listo para su embarque a un precio de 2.69 usd y tambien tenemos frijol negro michigan, negro jamapa, pinto saltillo, pinto americano y frijol castilla, maiz blanco, maiz amarillo, trigo, sorgo y garbanzo...  tenemos suficiente para abastecer cualquier pedido. 
si hay alguien interesado, estamos a sus ordenes para cualquier consulta, saludos y un fuerte abrazo,.. 
Lic. Ruben chavez - manager de ventas
Pronates Trading Company 
Oficina +52 (642)4229004
Celular +52 6421233269
Nextel 92*13*6841
Skype: pronates Pronates@hotmail.com Pronatestrade@gmail.com www.facebook.com/pronates

----------


## Corpotation Noubi Sac

SOMOS UNA EMPRESA PERUANA
venta Maca, Quinua, Kiwicha, cañihua, uchuva, aguaymanto, Maíz, paccho o maíz chulpi ,Sorgo, Fríjol Peruano, Garbanzo, Trigo, cebada, mani, Poroto Mung, Frijol castilla, pallar, carapulcra, papaseca molida, haba, lenteja serrana arveja, tarwi o chocho tauri tarhui, bayo, panamito, zarandaja chileno o bocona, Maiz Mote, Mote de maiz, trigo mote, shambar, arroz de cebada, moron, caraota, aji paprika, Tara, Spiny Holdback, Taya, Dividivi de los Andes, Entre Otros   
buy and sell Quinoa, Amaranth, cañihua, Maize, corn, Sorghum, Beans Peruvian, Chickpea, canary beans, Wheat Grain Buckwheat,barley, mani, Mung bean, Cowpea, Lima bean, habas, lentil, pea, tarwi cunt tauri tarhui, papaseca,carapulcra,bayo bean, panamito bean, bean trifles Chilean or bocona, Maiz Mote mote corn, mote wheat, shambar wheat, barley rice moron, paprika pepper, Tare Spiny Holdback Taya Dividivi de los Andes, others    
Corporación Noubi Sac   http://noubisac.com https://www.facebook.com/noubisac.corporation https://twitter.com/#!/NOUBISAC http://noubisac.com/Products.pdf
E-mail:lorenzonolasco@noubisac.com
skype: lorenzonolasco
Phone +51- 949 929 840
+51- 948 019 161 
+51- 976 304 562  
RPM *179840  
Ciudad: Trujillo Perú http://www.noubisac.com

----------


## Delglobal

Estimados, necesito frijol negro para los Estados Unidos las cantidades que mas puedan porque es un pedido muy grande y también necesito de 2000 a 5000 TM de quinua blanca igual para los Estados Unidos, es un cliente muy importante que nos beneficiaria a todos

----------

